# Sitzposition weiter nach hinten? Welche Stütze bzw. Sattel?



## Stefan4444 (12. April 2009)

Bike: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k95/a12152/zr-team-60-fs-2009.html

Stütze: Ritchey Pro
Sattel: Velo MTB also k.A.

Die Stütze baut wahrscheinlich recht weit nach hinten aus, was ich über die SuFu zu Ritchey Stützen so gelesen habe.

Gibt es denn Stützen oder Sattel die mir noch 1-2 cm bringen könnten? 

Sitzknochen habe ich gemessen und kam auf 12 cm innen aussen 13,5-14cm also Mitte ca 13cm tendenziell lieber etwas breiter somit 13,5?

Besten dank schon einmal im voraus!

Gruß 

Stefan


----------



## hexxagon (13. April 2009)

Was ist die Frage? Wenn du noch weiter nach hinten musst, um eine korrekte Sitzposition zu erreichen, dann hast du wohl eher die falsche Rahmengröße gekauft. Wenn du weiter nach vorne musst, dann einfach eine gerade Stütze montieren. 

Ansonsten solltest du mal googlen nach "Sitzposition Fahrrad" oder so und die Angaben bei dir überprüfen. Sitzhöhe und Sitzposition sollten nicht weit von dem angegebenen abweichen, sonst können Knieprobleme auftreten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan4444 (13. April 2009)

Meine Frage ist, welcher Sattel baut recht weit nach hinten, bzw. läßt sich weit verstellen und ist die Sattelstütze soweit nach hinten ausgelegt, das mir ein anderes Modell nichts mehr bringen kann?

Bezüglich der Sitzpositionen habe ich mich vor dem Kauf eingelesen, nur habe ich beim Händler die Stütze soweit rausgehabt, das alles wunderbar passte, allerdings sitze ich jetzt beim minimalen tiefer setzen der Stange sofort auf der hinteren Kante des Sattels oder meine Knie kommen zu weit nach vorne.


----------



## norman68 (13. April 2009)

Schau doch einfach mal nach Sattelstützen die nicht gerade sind sondern ein "Setback" haben. Diese gibt es von vielen Firmen z.B. Thomson Elite.
Was du aber auch mal sagen könntest was du für ein Rahmengröße bei welcher Körpergröße fährst damit du so weit hinten Sitzen mußt.


----------



## perponche (13. April 2009)

Stefan4444 schrieb:


> Gibt es ... Sattel die mir noch 1-2 cm bringen könnten?


ja gibt es, der selle SMP hat einen etwas längeren Schlitten und bringt gegenüber den meisten anderen ca 2 cm mehr. Ist überhaupt ein guter Sattel!


----------



## Hubschraubär (13. April 2009)

Und die zwei Zentimeter Sitzposition weiter hinten sorgen dann bei sowieso schon kleinem Rahmen dafür dass bei steileren Anstiegen ständig das Vorderrad abhebt ...


----------



## norman68 (13. April 2009)

Hubschraubär schrieb:


> Und die zwei Zentimeter Sitzposition weiter hinten sorgen dann bei sowieso schon kleinem Rahmen dafür dass bei steileren Anstiegen ständig das Vorderrad abhebt ...




Nein denn dafür baut man dann doch einen 150mm Vorbau dran


----------



## Stefan4444 (14. April 2009)

Meine GrÃ¶Ãe ist 1,90m mit einer SchrittlÃ¤nge von 90 cm. 

Bei einem SchrittlÃ¤ngenmultiplikator (0,226) wie Radon angibt, ergibt das eine RahmengrÃ¶Ãe von 20,34 Zoll und tendenziell bin ich dann von einem 20 Zoll, statt einem 22 Zoll ausgegangen.

Mein altes Scott war ein 19,5 Zoll, aber Baujahr bedingt wohl einiges touriger gebaut.

Wie messe ich denn genau das Setback meiner SattelstÃ¼tze? Mitte der SattelstÃ¼tze als 0 Wert nehmen und dann nach messen, wie weit ich die Sattelbefestigung nach hinten schieben kann und deren Mittelschraube als Maxwert dann nehmen? Bisher finde ich keine genauen Angaben Ã¼ber die verbaute Ritchey Pro, per google.

@Perponche den schau ich mir dann wohl mal an.
Edit: hab mir gerade mal die SÃ¤ttel angeschaut 200 â¬ aufwÃ¤rts? Ich dachte da eher an einen bis 60 â¬


----------



## Fullyrocker (14. April 2009)

Ist ja witzig das dieser Thread aktuell entstanden ist. Ich habe gestern auch eine ganze Weile nach Sattelstüzen mit möglichst viel Offset gesucht (ich bekomme die Chance ein Rennrad zu übernehmen welches vorher jemand gefahren hat der ca. 8 cm kleiner ist als ich). 

Problem ist, es gibt keine günstigen Stützen mit großem Offset, nur sauteure (aber auch sehr hübsche) Carbonstützen. Die beste habe ich beim mir zuvor unbekannten Hersteller Oval-Concepts gefunden (50mm Offset, verstellbar!):
http://www.ovalconcepts.com/inc/dettaglio.php?idProd=145

Geiles Teil, aber leider nur um 150,- EUR zu bekommen. Dann gibt es noch eine von Look (bis 38mm Offset) von Ritchey (40mm Offset) und eine Syntacestütze die sich wohl auch relativ weit nach hinten verschieben lässt. Die sind aber alle im selben Preisbereich.

Da ich ins Rennradfahren nur parallel zum MTB einsteigen möchte, gebe ich das nicht für eine Stütze aus und habe mich für eine FSA Stütze entschieden (25mm Offset). Allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher ob die wirklich 25mm hat, auf Bildern sehen z.B. die Truvativ Single Bolt stützen nach viel mehr Offset aus (haben aber laut Hersteller nur 20mm). Mal sehen, ...

Bzgl. Vorbau werde ich diesen hier nehmen (auch von Oval Concepts, 140mm Länge, verstellbarer Winkel):
http://www.ovalconcepts.com/inc/dettaglio.php?idProd=17

Damit kann ich dann rumexperimentieren bis ich hoffentlich eine passende Position auf dem Rad gefunden habe. Dieser Vorbau ist der längste verstellbare unter 100,- EUR den ich gefunden habe. Mit 150mm gibts noch eine Lösung von Look und von Syntace, aber auch zu teuer für meine Zwecke.

Gruß,
Fullyrocker


----------



## horstj (14. April 2009)

bei 1,90 und 90cm Schrittlänge sind 21 oder bei Tour sogar eher 22" passend. Der Radon ZR Rahmen ist auch relativ kurz am Oberrohr und die Hinterbaulänge wächst nicht mit. Dürfte m.E. schlicht der falsche Rahmen sein. Ein anderer Taiwan Rahmen (22" capic espresso uvm.) oder noch besser ein Rahmen, bei dem die Hinterbaulänge auch angepasst ist (gibt es von vielen Herstellern) ist vermutlich sogar letztlich günstiger als TEile durchzutauschen.


----------



## Stefan4444 (14. April 2009)

einen neuen Rahmen werde ich mir aber erst im Winterschlußverkauf zu legen, vorher wollte ich mit möglichst wenig Kostenaufwand 1-2 cm über die Stütze oder einen Sattel rausholen. Da ich sowieso einen Sattel kaufen möchte, der optimal zu mir passt, wäre da mein primärer Ansatzpunkt, aber nicht für über 200  

Momentan ist auch noch genug Gewicht auf dem Vorderrad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clamwinner (14. April 2009)

Es gibt von Ritchey Sattelstützen, die verstellbar sind um mehrere Zentimeter. Glaube, von anderen Herstellern gibts das auch. In jedem Falle brauchst du mehr Versatz.

Viele tun sich schwer mit dem Gedanken, dass es Menschen gibt, die nicht der Herstellernorm entsprechen. Ich gehöre auch dazu. Ich brauche eine Stütze ohne Kröpfung. Ansonsten hab ich Probleme mit meinem Knielot und bekomme Schmerzen. Einfach ausprobieren. Ich fahre seither problemlos zig Km schmerzfrei.


----------



## Stefan4444 (14. April 2009)

also am besten Sattel mit Stütze ausbauen und die örtlichen abklappern, nur mit I-Net Angaben schein ich ja nicht weiter zu kommen.

Erstmal danke für die ganzen Antworten!


----------



## clamwinner (14. April 2009)

Schau dir doch das hier mal an.

http://www.ritcheylogic.com/dyn_prodfamily.php?k=135220

Der Händler hat das wie so oft, was man braucht, garantiert nicht da.


----------



## Stefan4444 (14. April 2009)

da ich ja schon eine Ritchey mit setback habe, will ich das dann lieber beim Händler mal anschauen, ob die verstellbaren mir noch ein bißchen mehr bringen.

Aber danke für den Link!


----------



## Fullyrocker (14. April 2009)

Hi Stefan,

würde mich freuen wenn Du Deine Erfahrungen da hier posten könntest! Ich hoffe Du findest noch was raus.

Danke!


----------



## perponche (14. April 2009)

Stefan4444 schrieb:


> @Perponche den schau ich mir dann wohl mal an.
> Edit: hab mir gerade mal die SÃ¤ttel angeschaut 200 â¬ aufwÃ¤rts? Ich dachte da eher an einen bis 60 â¬


Musst ja nicht den in Leder handgenÃ¤ht nehmen, reicht ja auch zB der fÃ¼r 40,--
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200266252361
Aber besser als gleich kaufen ist ausleihen, selle SMP stellt den HÃ¤ndlern das TopModell pro   kostenlos zur VerfÃ¼gung (mit einer eingearbeiteten Markierung "Test", damit der HÃ¤ndler ihn nicht verkauft), so bin ich auch erfolgreich zum Kauf verfÃ¼hrt worden, nachdem ich ihn drei Wochen lang behalten durfte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan4444 (14. April 2009)

@Fullyrocker ich werde mich melden, wenn sich was getan hat, allerdings wird das diese Woche wahrscheinlich nichts.

@Perponche Da habe ich wohl beim falschen online Händler geschaut, der hatte keine unter 199 , somit war das Thema für mich durch, also besten dank!


----------



## Blubberkarl (14. April 2009)

gibt da recht feine Sattelstützen von MOOTS...


----------

